# 10 month olds fontanelle feels as though its bulging.



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya Jeanette,

I was rubbing my 10 month old ds's head the other day and noticed that he seems to have a lump on the top of his head. It is where his fontanelle was, it isn't obvious when looking at him but when feeling his head it is definitely a lump. He has a very large head, last time it was measured at his 7 month check it was on the 91st centile - i stupidly went and googled 'bulging fontanelle' and now i've worried myself sick because of the things that came up (i know i was stupid to go googling but couldn't help myself).
So just wondered if you could answer a couple of questions for me. I'm not entirely sure whether his fontanelle has closed or not - i used to be able to see it pulsing but now i can't, if its not pulsing does it mean that it is closed and therefore possibly just his skull which is a funny shape now its fused? (my husband can feel the lump but thinks its the shape of his skull). If he did have a bulging fontanelle would it be obvious to look at, would i be able to see it without just feeling? 
He has been a very grumpy boy lately which i have put down to teething and hes started to shake his head a lot, quite vigorously sometimes so now i've got all sorts running around in my mind - do you think i have anything to be worried about or am i just being completely neurotic. 

Love Leanne x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Leanne

To be honest...I would need to ''see it'' so I would suggest that you see either your gp or HV this week.

Let me know how you get on....and stop googling!! 

Jxxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks Jeanette - i thought that but didn't want the doc to think i was   and neurotic. I have to see the hv on thursday anyway as we have to take him back for them to check his pincer grip so i will get her to have a good look and see what she thinks. Just had another good look at it myself while he was in the bath and its definitely bulging so i'm panicking a bit now - my dh is threatening to take the laptop to work with him so i can't look on google anymore.

Love Leanne x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya Jeanette,

Took him to the gp today as i was worrying about it and she said theres nothing to be concerned about. She felt the lump and said it appears that his fontanelle has closed already and that the lump is a bony mass so nothing to worry about.
Thanks for your help.

Love Leanne x


----------

